# Did Cheaper Than Dirt just dig their own grave?



## sos1inmesa

Anyone else see that Cheaper Than Dirt might have just dug their own grave? On Facebook today they posted:

*Cheaper Than Dirt! is suspending online sales of firearms effective immediately. We are reviewing our policy internally, and will continue to be the leader in the outdoor industry with our full line of gear and accessories.*

(here's a link to their Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/cheaperthandirt?ref=ts&fref=ts)

You have to read the comments to see how big of a mistake they have just made. Over 6000 comments from loyal customers, expressing how they will never return, as they are selling out to the government and our 2nd ammendment rights.

On top of that it appears they are price gouging their customers on firearm related products, which is the reason for this post.

Here's some of their prices:

100 round Mag = $289

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/MAG-497

1000 rounds of .223 for $900 anyone?

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/AMM-223C

how bout a magazine for your .22 = $50

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/MAG-410

Or how bout a 30 round Mag for your AR = $60 each!!!
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/MAG-074

Don't be fooled, this isn't everywhere ONLY CHEAPER THAN DIRT. Check out magazine prices here. $12 each! I've found several other places online at the same cost and in stock!

http://www.botachtactical.com/3mapm30ma.html

I'm not here to slam any company as there is already enough of that going on with other people on Facebook. Just thought I'd send a friendly warning out there to help save your hard earned pennies.


----------



## youngdon

Thanks for the Information Sos it's always good to know who our friends really are. I'm assuming that their sales were OK and that they aren't stopping due to lacklustre sales. If that is the case one would thinkk they might have mentioned it.....


----------



## Scotty D.

Boycott those cowards!!!! Hope they lose so much $$$ that they go under--along w/ Dick's Sporting Goods...


----------



## Daamud

What's the deal with Dick's?


----------



## DeereGuy

Dicks has pulled all semi auto weapons from stock...as of last night.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poe

Yeah we seen it up here when they first came out with the gun registry. Only place we can buy guns now is at a actually outdoor/ gun shop no more harware stoors. It sure does suck.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Guys there is really no telling what we will be seeing to come. Me I am getting my powder ,bullets and brass to put up for future. It just sucks that people dont see the forest for the trees. Lets make new laws and see what happens . I think all these pass shooting broke the law but new laws will be different. price gouging like this makes me want to never give CTD another dime period!!


----------



## wilded

Any company that has had shooters business and does not support the right to keep and bear arms should no longer get any of our business for anything they sell. ET


----------



## El Gato Loco

Look at it this way... all those firearms will find their way into the stores where we actually buy firearms and will be IN STOCK instead of collecting dust in some yuppie store where only hikers, cyclists and climbers shop.

Not sure about you all... but I am looking forward to my go-to gun stores having more guns in stock.


----------



## El Gato Loco

I've heard that 80% of NRA members support more gun laws. :saywhat:


----------



## youngdon

Because 90% of NRA members are law abiding citizens we feel we have nothing to fear*(WRONG)*. If things were properly explained to those members I bet they would really just want the goobermint to enforce the laws we already have.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

What? Chris did you get your medical marijuana card? lol NRA...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I think everyone here should join the NRA like tomorrow! They help fight the antis every day...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

youngdon said:


> Because 90% of NRA members are law abiding citizens we feel we have nothing to fear*(WRONG)*. If things were properly explained to those members I bet they would really just want the goobermint to enforce the laws we already have.


 more like 100%...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

We need to send a message to washington! Join the NRA. It's only $35 a year! Chris can you make a poll to see how many PT members are NRA members?


----------



## El Gato Loco

azpredator said:


> We need to send a message to washington! Join the NRA. It's only $35 a year! Chris can you make a poll to see how many PT members are NRA members?


I can or you can.

I'm a lifetime member. Nicole has stabbed her leg twice on my bronze minuteman trophy thats in a box in her kitchen from the move. He is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## El Gato Loco

azpredator said:


> more like 100%...


No, this is where we go wrong. 100% of hunters aint saints either!

It's high time we separate ourselves from the cowboys around us and let society know that most of us ARE law abiding, level-headed people. We can't take every tom, dick and harry under our wing just because they like to shoot and hunt like we do.

Some people are just flipping crazy and should be treated as such.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I guess. Most are...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Chris Miller said:


> I can or you can. I'm a lifetime member. Nicole has stabbed her leg twice on my bronze minuteman trophy thats in a box in her kitchen from the move. He is the gift that keeps on giving.


LOL


----------



## youngdon

Chris Miller said:


> I can or you can.
> 
> I'm a lifetime member. Nicole has stabbed her leg twice on my bronze minuteman trophy thats in a box in her kitchen from the move. He is the gift that keeps on giving. :biggrin:


It's all your fault !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I know a bunch of shooters and hunters who are not in the NRA, I just don't get it? We need everyone who owns a gun to join the NRA.


----------



## JTKillough

O'Riley caved last night and stated that he believed that a ban on all semi-automatic rifles is in order and supported this. Said he didn't understand why people needed that sort of gun anyway. But in the same show, stated that he owned pistols for protection and would use them if need be. They must be flintlocks. Good luck with that Bill! I guess I no longer watch his show, or shop CTD. Fact of the matter is, if a nut wants to kill folks, he going to. He doesn't need a semi-auto, he doesn't need a gun period. I remember several nut cases killing folks with airplanes some time back. The reason we have guns in America is to protect ourselves from these nut jobs and a tyranical government. Don't get me wrong, I firmly believe that laws should be in place to protect folks from nut cases and make it harder for them to obtain firearms. But to slap the hand of every law abiding citizen that has a legally obtained semi-auto is not the answer. The leading stock-holder of Bushmaster caved yesterday also, sold out. How weak have we become? The NRA sent me my renewal yesterday. I am renewing my NRA Membership today. I suggest you do the same. I see it as a step towards protecting myself and a way of life. I have the Right to Keep and Bear Arms. This Right shall not be infringed upon. As set forth by the Constitution Of The United States Of America. This is the Only Right that will keep us a free people.


----------



## bones44

AMEN JT ! I'm a member of the NRA and also donated to the ILA fund of the NRA as I believe in my right to bear arms no matter what type they are ! NSSF is another I plan on supporting and becoming a member of. I'm so stinking mad at all these liberals who have used the victims bodies as their soapbox ! As far as Dick's and CTD %%$## em !!!!


----------



## bucksquatch

Bill O'Reilly is a complete moron, he is one of the most ignorant and uninformed talking heads this country has ever seen. He repeatedly gets taken to the schoolyard and beaten down on his own show with nothing but anger and cutting guests mics off in response. Doesn't surprise me he jumped on someones bandwagon, what a tool. I'm neither 100% Rep. or Dem.


----------



## bucksquatch

Just a good video on gun control, btw I think Piers Morgan is a bit of a tool as well


----------



## Scotty D.

To be a member of the local shooting range, we pay yearly dues & are required to have an NRA membership....Lots of surrounding ranges & shooting clubs have the same requirements... :teeth:


----------



## youngdon

That is a great policy for them to have Scotty.

I really wish gunshops would give a discount to NRA members(Because it's probably not legal to charge more to those who aren't members)


----------



## DeereGuy

Morgan is a idiot...CNN has already heard from me about him.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon

Bloody right !


----------



## Jonbnks

As long as there are guns, the individual that wants a gun for a crime is going to have one and going to get it. The only person who's going to be penalized and have difficulty is the law-abiding citizen, who then cannot have [it] if he wants protection -- the protection of a weapon in his home.

RONALD REAGAN, interview, Mar. 22, 1986


----------



## bucksquatch

Just checked today and all firearms are removed from the menu bar


----------



## vtguy17

Damnit, I have a $50 gift card to dicks I was going to go spend today.... Now I don't even want to go to the store.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Well, somebody else already gave them the cash. You might as well go buy some golf balls or something


----------



## prairiewolf

Well I am a NRA memebr and probably longer than some on here are old. I am upset with the NRA for not using some of the money to publisize the good from CCW and other lawbiding citizens, they need to get the word out such as Tuffdaddy posted in the sad sad day topic. I am afraid NRA is becoming just like all other big corporations they do what they have to(and thats all)to keep the people paying into them, we need to see some real effort in these times not just lobbying !There should be commercials and othe types of publisizing the benifits of gun ownership.
http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/15496-sad-sad-day-school-shooting/page-3


----------



## 220swift

If we would have followed today's thinking 34 years ago Kool-Aid(Flavor-Aid) would be banned today, evil has exisited since the dawn of time and will continue to until the end of days no matter what laws are forced upon us..........


----------



## JTKillough

I totally agree with that, P-wolf. I want to see the NRA stand up and start fighting the real fight. I give them money, as do so many others and to just set back and print magazines isn't going to get this job done. I feel that if you really want to stop gun violence in this world, you need to arm people whom are working in these sensitive areas such as theaters, schools, malls. Trained, armed, security personnel. We could learn a lot from Israel, if our "prez" hadn't pissed them off so. This would be a great time for the NRA to step up and say, "Hey, we can train these folks and help out in making our country safer". Just a thought. But if that principal at Sandy Hook had a shotgun handy and was trained to use it, I bet it there would have been a better outcome. These nut jobs are targeting "gun free zones"! Hello!


----------



## prairiewolf

+1 JT


----------



## prairiewolf

Just had a conversation (with my son) on this subject of CTD and he stated he has received an email from them claiming this is all untrue on the firearms staement. I still stand by my beliefs on NRA stated above but will continue to find out what is going on with Cheaper than Dirt !


----------



## 220swift

this is the email I received........

http://go.emaildir2.com/l/a/dhi/7d/h-p5/q2h/rnt5/trouble.htm

funny how rumors spawn...........


----------



## wilded

I would bet the emails and lack of sales is having an effect. Their customer base is not the anti-gun group. If they want to stay in business they had better review their policies. JMHO


----------



## bones44

For sure Ed. I was on their site and didn't see any of the prices some had posted elsewhere regarding ammo. Either way it's pretty sad timing on their part to pull guns all of a sudden. Saying they were upgrading. Hmmmmm


----------



## Jonbnks

vtguy17, suggest you go to Dicks and spend your gift card. Buy some ammo with it. :gunshooting:


----------



## vtguy17

I went there tonight and spent my $50 card. Got some stuff I needed, no sense in letting it go to waste.


----------



## sos1inmesa

220swift said:


> this is the email I received........
> 
> http://go.emaildir2.com/l/a/dhi/7d/h-p5/q2h/rnt5/trouble.htm
> 
> funny how rumors spawn...........


It for sure wasn't a rumor. Cheaper Than Dirt themselves (not rumors) made the comments on their own facebook page to all their users, saying,

*Cheaper Than Dirt! is suspending online sales of firearms effective immediately. We are reviewing our policy internally, and will continue to be the leader in the outdoor industry with our full line of gear and accessories.*

This was posted Tuesday morning. All day Tuesday and Wednesday their facebook "likes" were dropping like crazy. And nothing but negative comments pouring in. We are talking, literally over 20k comments about how they are sellouts to the 2nd ammendment, price gougers, etc. Someone that day even created a "Boycott Cheaper than Dirt" facebook that morning which gained 10k likes by the end of the day. The negative comments and continuous posts of everyone saying CTD lost them as a customer for life, poured in Tuesday, all day Wednesday, and then finally.... FINALLY, on Thursday CTD made their back peddling comment, saying what they really meant to say was, they were fixing their site, blah blah blah. It's a load of crap. I run a Facebook page myself for the company I'm with, and let me tell you, when your likes drop that fast, and you receive 10k negative comments in 1 day, YOU NOTICE!!! It took them 48 hours to come up with a BS story of trying to cover their tails. If they made a typo or grammer error, or somehow gave the wrong message that made thousands of people very angry with you, why wait 2 days later to expound. There was a lot of anger being thrown around at them. And I think they just got more backlash than expected and had no choice but to come up with something.

Anyway, it's no big deal to me. They are a company, they made a mistake, companies do that. This just happened to be one that will probably hurt their sales pretty bad.

On a lighter note, I'm one of the lucky ones to get a new AR from the insanity lately, LOL!!! Got it from Walmart last night, where the employee told me in January Walmart is doing away with the sales of AR's as well. Lot of interesting stuff in our future! :smile:


----------



## fr3db3ar

I'm sure "reviewing their policy" meant that they were trying to decide if they were going to quit selling semi-automatic weapons. We'll see.


----------



## prairiewolf

what Fred said is the big question was the review on semi autos or on shipping and handling delays, I really doubt we will ever know.But as for price gouging The adds I clicked on looked like it !


----------



## sos1inmesa

prairiewolf said:


> what Fred said is the big question was the review on semi autos or on shipping and handling delays, I really doubt we will ever know.But as for price gouging The adds I clicked on looked like it !


Now that a few days have gone by allowing mass hysteria to settle in, their price gouging on the mags don't look so terrible, hahaha! People are paying up to $100 a mag on Gunbroker and eBay. Pretty funny actually!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

When I looked at CTD they had 480 rounds of .556 tracer's for $499 ?


----------



## Tracker401

That the liberal media and liberal politicians are now calling for all manner of new or revised gun control was at the least predictable. For now, they seem to be sucking up all the air in the room, and are the only ones being heard. The panic buying on the part of gun owners makes me believe we are no better prepared or less reactionary than the rest of society. All this is doing is serving to drive up prices for no particular reason, creating demand and shortages. Retailers like Cheaper Than Dirt have virtually lost the gun crowd due to their reactionary pandering to the anti gun noise. Personally, I've been slowly collecting ammo, powder, primers and bullets since the great primer famine of 2009.

There is little that can be done on the legislative front without agreement. Let us not forget these are the same morons who cannot agree on anything&#8230;do we need to spend less, tax more, or a combination of both. Does anyone really believe they can agree on anything, let alone gun control? The main difference I see this time is a growing number of people expressing the need for more gun rights, not more gun control. That we're even hearing this in mainstream media is, for me, a hopeful sign. People remember after 9-11 we didn't outlaw box cutters or airplanes. Instead we put armed agents on flights and armed pilots on a voluntary basis. Every place I look, CCW classes fill up immediately as they are announced. People are hungry for the truth. Don't get me wrong, I see some hard times ahead but unlike chicken little, I don't believe the sky is falling. Barring a miracle of "bipartisanship" in DC, the real threat is not from Congress or the WH. The problem for gun owners is the Supreme Court. A change of one vote could be the disaster we're all fearing.

Just my .02..YMMV!

Tracker401


----------



## HowlinRed

+ 1 on the Supreme Court.


----------



## youngdon

azpredator said:


> When I looked at CTD they had 480 rounds of .556 tracer's for $499 ?


Yeah lets sell tracer ammo...that seems like a smart idea, never mind the price gouge.....


----------



## nrlombar

anyone want a PMag for $80.00? cheaper than dirt just got a new shipment in i guess ha.

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/MAG-074


----------



## bones44

And they're already out of stock ? What a joke. Never will buy from those a$$holes again for sure !


----------



## beavertrapper

When someone kills a person with a car do we ban cars? Are knives banned when a stabbing occures? If you died from a rusty fish hook would they ban rust or fish hooks?

I mean no disrespect to any one who has been involved in a tragedy with the loss of life.

No matter how many laws we have they dont do any good with out someone to inforce them. If a law is broke then the people involved should be punished not slapt on the wrist with a warning or early release for good behavior, do the crime, do the time.

How many people would still be alive if they had had a legal weapon on there person for defense?

Im young and some times Im told Im a little to black and white,to out spoken and I have no empathy....

but thats my view,its not the gun.....its the crazy phyco criminal that kills.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Signed Sealed and Delivered. Wont get another single penny of my money for as long as I live!!!!May their gluttony run them straight to the cast iron gates of !!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats is my first amendment right to express!! and That be how I feel!!


----------



## wilded

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Signed Sealed and Delivered. Wont get another single penny of my money for as long as I live!!!!May their gluttony run them straight to the cast iron gates of !!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats is my first amendment right to express!! and That be how I feel!!


X 2


----------



## HowlinRed

I have never used them, and I will not in the future. This kind of thing just ain't right!


----------



## HowlinRed

They may have to change their name to " deader than dirt." I sure hope people ain't buying stuff from them!


----------



## bones44

Apparently they're selling firearms again. That's what Haus of Guns posted yesterday. It appears not too many folks are running to them to buy anything and that's awesome. I hope they end up swirling down the s^%%$er !!


----------



## mattiep321

Well I am a NRA memebr and probably longer than some on here are old. I am upset with the NRA for not using some of the money to publisize the good from CCW and other lawbiding citizens, they need to get the word out such as Tuffdaddy posted in the sad sad day topic. I am afraid NRA is becoming just like all other big corporations they do what they have to(and thats all)to keep the people paying into them, we need to see some real effort in these times not just lobbying !There should be commercials and othe types of publisizing the benifits of gun ownership.http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/15496-sad-sad-day-school-shooting/page-3
New site member here, and longtime NRA member. I 100% AGREE WITH THE ABOVE STATEMENT...and living in New York state, we are facing the loss of our AR's for sure. NRA: GET YOUR HEAD OUT OF THE SAND, STOP REACTING, AND BE PROACTIVE WITH TV ADS AND YOUTUBE VIDEOS THAT TELL THE TRUTH!!! THESE RECENT BILLS DO ZERO TO MAKE KIDS SAFER, AND THAT'S WHAT EVERYONE REALLY WANTS!!!!!!!

thank a US Soldier, Sailor, Airman, or Marine - freedom isn't free.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

mattiep321 welcome and I agree with your feelings


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum mattiep321, great first post.


----------



## 220swift

Welcome to the PT forum mattiep321, hear, hear!


----------



## prairiewolf

Welcome to the forum mattiep321 !!


----------



## HowlinRed

Welcome to PT! and I agree that the NRA needs to start playing some offense as well as defense!


----------

